# WHEN I was a fox Trapper



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OH!!!!!! How time flyes------1978--84--------The pic with the 2 beaver on the board and red fox pelt was 1980 and I won first place for the best handled Beaver pelt at the fur Action & Rendezvous-Over 300 beaver at the sale--MY-Buttons were popping that Day--------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Boy I hear ya , how the time flies by ! Some nice looking furs and I noticed that beard was a little darker back then also. LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some awesome pictures, I'm sure you had a great time too!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ruger-Make sure you take a bunch of pic's on the trapline---sure nice to look at 30-40 years later-------enjoy your trapline sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

30-40 years later? I look back at last year's at least once a month. Is that normal? lol!

Good stuff as always, Skip. Pics like these mean a lot to us guys who are new to it all. Keep em coming - you're an inspiration!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures Skip! I like the last one the best. You're right about time getting away, man I miss those days. Skip is right about taking all the pictures you can (without loosing your camera) guys. Those pictures will always bring back great memories.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pics., thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great pics, I wish I had taken some more when I was a kid trapping 1970's-1980's, I do have some but I am on a phone, no way to scan them...


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

the last one is my favorite. I would like a fur shed period, but I would really like one that looked like that.

thats awesome!! great pics!!


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

So what was your "go to" set with the fox? After seeing that pile I have to know!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys here's a pic of the old fur shed in winter-THINK I SHOWED THESE BEFORE But here they are again---------sb*


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

I wana know to. What was your "go to set"??


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS BEEN SO LONG AGO I FORGOT--- :biggrin: :biggrin: NAW-- I'LL TELL YA------SMALL SMALL DIRT HOLE--JUST LIKE A MOUSE USE IN A FIELD--VERY SMALL BACKING --# 1-1/2 OR 1-3/4 COIL SET TIGHT TO HOLE --DOG FACING HOLE--TRAP BEDDED VERY TIGHT-I USE NO TRAP COVER USE TRAP CAP AND BED INSIDE OF JAWS-REMOVE CAP AND SIFT A LITE LAYER OF DIRT OVER TRAP--BLEND IN SO YOU ONLY HAVE SMALL DIRT PATTERN----ALSO I STAKE RIGHT BELOW TRAP IN TRAP BED------------YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN TRAP CAP IF YOU LIKE OUT OF A JUICE CAN JUST MAKE SURE IT FITS AROUND THE PAN-------------FOR BAIT YOU GUESSED IT A MOUSE OR TWO-AND VERY LITTLE FOX URINE ON THE BACKING---DIDN'T CARE MUCH FOR ALL THE HIPE ABOUT LURES BUT DID USE SKUNK SCENT AS A LONG CALL UP HIGH IN THE SET AREA-[TOP OF FENCE POST ETC]--AND ALWAYS MAKE 2 SETS---OTHER SET PIECE OF FISH--YOU HAVE A CHANCE TO PICK UP THE PAIR---THATS ALL I'M TELLING- :biggrin: :smile: ---SB--------P.S. the secret of a fox trapper---LOCATION--LOCATION--LOCATION----AND LOCATION learn it and you will be a great fox trapper


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice pics there Skip ! Whats that old gun above the beavers?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ED --THAT WAS MY VERY FIRST 12 GA DOUBLE BARREL SHOTGUN FROM THE EARLY 60'S--IT WAS WORE OUT SO HUNG ON MY OLD TRAPPERS SHACK--I STILL HAVE IT IN THE GARAGE --DAMASCUS BARRELS ALL BULDGED FROM USING BUCK SHOT--[KIDS] AND HIGH BRASS--------SB*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It looks (looked) pretty cool on the shed !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Ruger-Make sure you take a bunch of pic's on the trapline---sure nice to look at 30-40 years later-------enjoy your trapline sb*


I'm trying to remember to take pics. Here is one of favorite pics of all time. It's a picture of a picture so I couldn't get it to come out very clear. It was taken about when I was 2 years old. The guy on the left is my dad and the other was his best friend and partner. Both have passed in the last few years.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, my phone posts a picture any direction it wants to. Gotta figure that out.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

ok swampbuck, next time I get permission from the wife to cross the bridge Im lookin you up. Those are some great pics man!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*More than welcome to stop By---give me a shout!!!!!!!--------sb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Skip--- wouldn't you like to have gotten fur prices back in the day like the prices that just went through furharvesters auction a couple days ago.

Red Fox Average Top

western> 57.80 62.00

eastern> 60.95 102.00

Grey fox 35.90 45.00

awprint:


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! 35.90 for an average eastern grey is pretty good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Is a western gray better than an eastern gray, cause back in the 70's I was getting $35 for all grays and only $25-30 for coyotes, kit fox were $15 seemed like no matter how big or good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats the truth !! But really I was wandering if eastern grays are $35 now and coyotes are anywhere from $30 to $70. It doesnt figure out right, unless fox just arent as popular now.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pics and advice. Old Russ Carmen would be proud of you! Do wish the fur prices would come up to the days of yore...

How come fur prices go down when everything else costs more?


----------

